# 230V Taster mit 24VDC betreiben, Lastwiderstand an Eingangsklemme?



## Motox1982 (10 Oktober 2016)

Hallo!

Ich habe vor, Taster von Gira (die normalen 230V AC) in meinem Haus zu verbauen.

Möchte diese allerdings mit 24V DC betreiben und an meine Beckhof SPS anschließen (KL1809).

Die Klemme saugt 3mA.

Jetzt ist das Problem mit dem freibrennen der Kontakte das wohl bei der kleinen Stromstärke nicht gegeben ist.

Habe bereits ein Mail an Gira geschrieben die haben mir 24V Taster empfohlen die sehr teuer sind und die mir auch nicht gefallen, auf mein Problem sind sie praktisch nicht eingegangen, war wohl zu erwarten ...
Fakt ist ich möchte die 230V Taster verbauen da hat man auch viel mehr Auswahlmöglichkeiten.

Jetzt meine Frage:

Ich hätte vor einen Lastwiderstand zwischen Taster / SPS Eingangsklemme zu hängen damit mehr Strom gesaugt wird.
Hat das schon jemand gemacht? Wie viel OHM sollte dieser haben dass das freibrennen der Kontakte hinhaut? Gibt's da bereits Erfahrungswerte?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!

mfg, Mario


----------



## Matze001 (10 Oktober 2016)

Ich setze seit Jahren "normale" Taster mit 24VDC ein, und habe keine Probleme. 
Brennen bzw. Verkleben tritt eigentlich nur beim Schalten von hohen Lasten auf, was bei Dir nicht der Fall sein sollte.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Kayle (10 Oktober 2016)

Hi,

bei mir das gleiche wie bei Matze. Gira 4fach Taster betrieben an 24v. Keine Probleme.

Gruß Kay

Gesendet von meinem Elephone P8000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GUNSAMS (10 Oktober 2016)

Der Themenstarter hat Angst, dass sich der Übergangswiderstand der Schalterkontakte auf Grund des kleinen Stroms zu stark erhöht (Oxydation). Wenn genug Strom fließt, "brennen" sich die Kontakte selbstständig sauber.
Das meint der Themenstarter wohl mit freibrennen....


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (11 Oktober 2016)

Die Frage wäre dabei nur ob sich der Aufwand rechnet. Ein Taster kostet nicht die Welt. Um einen Strom von 1A oder so hin zubekommen braucht es dann ein passendes Netzteil (Man muss ja damit rechnen das auch mal zeitgleich geschaltet wird) ein gescheite Last und verbraucht mehr Strom. 
Ich kann mich nur anschließen das ich in vielen Jahren null Probleme mit 24V auf normalen Schaltern BuJa/Gira und wie sie so heißen hatte. 
Kenne das Problem auch weniger aus dem Bereich Haustechnik/Schalter als in der Industrie bei Relais. Aber da sind die Umgebungsbedingungen ja auch ganz andere.


----------



## Nost (11 Oktober 2016)

Wenn du eine Abstellkammer mit einem LED Leuchtmittel hast ist der Strom über den Taster auch Minimal. Ich würde mal davon ausgehen die Hersteller berücksichtigen diese mitlerweile üblichen gegebenheiten. Im Zweifelsfall schmeisst du ein paar schalter nach ein paar Jarhen weg. Ist vermutlich immernoch günstiger.


----------



## Motox1982 (11 Oktober 2016)

Hallo!
Danke für Eure Antworten!

Habe ein 5A 24V Netzteil.
Die Frage ist wie viel Strom ist eigentlich notwendig um die Kontakte frei zu brennen?
Schaden tuts wahrscheinlich nicht einen zusätzlichen Widerstand parallel Taster/SPS-Eingang zu legen?

Nur wie groß man diesen Dimensionieren sollte, keine Ahnung, gibt's wohl auch keine praktischen Erfahrungen/Tests...

Gira hat mir zurückgeschrieben dass deren Taster nicht auf 24V DC getestet wurden und die auch keine Erfahrungswerte haben, schade.

Lieber wär mir schon wenn die ewig halten und nicht jedes Jahr getauscht werden müssen.

Allerdings haben hier ja schon einige Erfahrungen damit gemacht und es scheint wohl langlebig zu sein, positiv


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (11 Oktober 2016)

Ich verstehe nur den Sinn eines Widerstandes parallel zum Taster nicht so ganz. Entweder stehe ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch oder verstehe nicht was du meinst. 
In meinen Augen stellt ein geschlossener Schalter/Taster einen R=0Ohm da. 
Somit fließt in diesem Fall kein Strom bzw. nur Minimalist über den Parallel Widerstand. Dieser fließt ja aber wenn sowieso über den Widerstand. 
Um ordentlich Strom fließen zu lassen müsstest du dir eine Schaltung dahinter bauen die mit viel Strom betrieben wird welche dann wiederum über Schütz oder Optokoppler oder so deinen Eingang schaltet. 
Oder stehe ich gerade voll im Dunkeln ? Dann sorry


----------



## MSB (11 Oktober 2016)

Dr.MirakulixX schrieb:


> Oder stehe ich gerade voll im Dunkeln ? Dann sorry


Naja, wenn du zum SPS-Eingang einen Widerstand parallel schaltest, dann fließt über den Taster der Strom vom DI + der Strom I = U/R vom Widerstand.
D.H. Der Strom über den Taster wird erhöht, und somit evtl. auch der "Abschaltfunke" beim öffnen des Tasters, insofern ist die Theorie des TE durchaus nachvollziehbar, wobei ich das tendenziell für unnötig halte bzw. durchaus auf einen Versuch ankommen ließe.


----------



## PN/DP (11 Oktober 2016)

Es geht hier nicht um "ordentlich" Strom, sondern um Strom in der Größenordnung von >= ca. 10 mA. Bei Relais-Kontakten geben die Hersteller einen Mindest-Schaltstrom abhängig vom Kontaktmaterial an, der benötigt wird, um die mit Alterung entstehende Oxidschicht auf den Kontakten freizubrennen. Diesen Mindestschaltstrom kann man in der Regel schon mit einer zusätzlichen Last durch parallelschalten von z.B. einer LED (mit Vorwiderstand) zum SPS-Eingang erreichen. (Problematisch wird es wenn mehrere Relaiskontakte in Reihe liegen, dann schaltet nur einer unter Last.)

Bei Schaltern/Tastern besteht das Problem aber nicht so gravierend, weil da die Oxidschicht oft mechanisch beseitigt wird, der Kontakt-Anpressdruck viel höher ist und außerdem die Schalthäufigkeit viel geringer ist als bei Relais-Kontakten.

Harald


----------



## Schmidi (11 Oktober 2016)

Zur Info, minimal Spannung und Strom für einen Lichtbogen


----------



## Hesse (11 Oktober 2016)

Wie oft sind den an Maschinen auch irgendwelche 0815 Endschalter/Kontaktschalter verbaut,
  die auch auf der SPS Enden ?
  Da achtet doch auch selten einer auf die mindestlast, funktioniert doch einige Jahr. 
Wen dann einer mal nicht mehr schaltet wird er getauscht, Punkt


----------



## Motox1982 (11 Oktober 2016)

Danke für Eure Antworten!

Ich werde die Taster direkt an der SPS anstecken, das mit dem Widerstand kann ich ja immer noch machen und testen.

Der Typ vom Elektrofachmarkt meinte auch es sollte kein Problem sein und Erfahrungswerte gibt es hier ja auch genug dass die lange halten.


----------



## Maikel Tronic (22 September 2022)

Klappt ... jegliche Angst ist unbegründet


----------



## PN/DP (22 September 2022)

Mittlerweile hat der Fragesteller sicher schon ein paar Jahre eigene Erfahrungen...

Harald


----------



## Matze001 (23 September 2022)

Ja das stimmt, das sollte er nun raus haben.
Ich habe auch seit 2008 noch keinen Taster als Verlust verbuchen müssen.

Ich frag mich immer warum man sich registriert und dann auf so alte Beiträge antwortet... 
Ich müsste mal gucken was mein erster Beitrag war, aber es war sicher ne Frage 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 September 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich müsste mal gucken was mein erster Beitrag war, aber es war sicher ne Frage


Nein, es war gleich ein Angebot zu helfen 
https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/wago-750-841-topass.32084/#post-232434


----------



## Heinileini (24 September 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Mittlerweile hat der Fragesteller sicher schon ein paar Jahre eigene Erfahrungen...


Und ausgerechnet der Fragesteller kommt nicht auf die Idee, seine jahrelange Erfahrung hier mitzuteilen, so dass ein anderer ihn vertreten muss.


Maikel Tronic schrieb:


> Klappt ... jegliche Angst ist unbegründet


Danke, Maikel!
Richtig schön wäre es aber, Näheres zu erfahren.
Z.B. wieviele Jahre Deine 230V-Taster den Betrieb an 24V klaglos durchgehalten haben und unter welchen Umständen.
Schaltest Du damit auch direkt SPS-Eingänge?
Hast Du auf die o.g. Widerstände verzichtet, die die StromBelastung der Kontakte "künstlich" anheben sollen?


----------



## MSommer (24 September 2022)

Dann will ich mal mine Erfahrungen kundtun:
- 230V-Installationstaster von BJ habe ich von 1991 bis Mitte 2011 ausschlieslich über 24VDC direkt auf S5-100-Module verdrahtet und nie ein Kontaktproblem gehabt. Vereinzelt wurden vorhandene BJ-Installationstster aus dem Jahr 1974, mit neuen Abdeckungen weiter verwendet.
- Ab Mitte 2011 habe ich auf Loxonesteuerung umgestellt. Auch hier wird mit 24VDC geschaltet. Da im Zuge einer "Generalsanierung" auch die kpl. Elektroanlage, inkl. aller 230V-Installationsgeräte (EG-Bereiche: BJ / Treppenhaus+Allgemeinbereiche: Jung) erneuert wurde hatte ich bis heute keinen Tasterausfall.  Die OG-Wohnung hat keine Installationstaster sondern 24VDC_SPS-Mehrfachtaster mit LEDs von Jung.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Matze001 (24 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nein, es war gleich ein Angebot zu helfen
> https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/wago-750-841-topass.32084/#post-232434


So muss das sein 

Jetzt stöber ich mal durch meine Beiträge, mal sehen was da für "Schätze" auftauchen ...
Das Thema weshalb ich mich angemeldet habe hat nicht arg viel Tempo aufgenommen, aber die Lösung würde bei mir heute auch etwas anders aussehen...

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## s_kraut (24 September 2022)

Mann Mann Mann ... lernt man in der E-Technik-Ausbildung und im Studium nicht, was ein mechanischer Schaltkontakt ist.
Lass weiter diskutieren....


----------



## Heinileini (25 September 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> ... lernt man in der E-Technik-Ausbildung und im Studium nicht, was ein mechanischer Schaltkontakt ist.


 ???
Ich würde vermuten, dass die Bedenken, ein für 230 V AC produzierter Kontakt könne bei Betrieb an 24 V (AC oder DC?) eine geringere LebensDauer haben, kommen eher bei Leuten auf, die wahrgenommen haben, wie viele verschiedene KontaktMaterialien mit unterschiedlichsten Eigenschaften im Einsatz sind und die schonmal davon gehört haben, dass die Anforderungen bei Einsatz an AC und DC recht unterschiedlich sein können.
Der eine oder andere könnte auch im HinterKopf haben, dass (bei vergleichbarer Leistung) die Ströme bei einer kleinen Spannung grösser sind als bei höherer Spannung.
Wenn jemand eine solche Frage stellt, würde ich daraus schliessen, dass er schon über mehr als nur NullWissen .. HalbWissen .. DreiViertelWissen verfügt.
Und vielleicht zusätzlich noch ziemlich vorsichtig .. skeptisch veranlagt ist.
Ich mag es jedenfalls, wenn jemand nicht alles gedankenlos abnickt, sondern "aufgeweckt" und kritisch an Dinge herangeht. 

Dumme Fragen gibt es bekanntlich nicht und fragen kost' nix, zumindest nicht in diesem Forum.
Aber das Ignorieren der Erfahrungen anderer kann beim Sammeln eigener Erfahrungen recht kostspielig werden.


----------



## s_kraut (25 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> ???
> Ich würde vermuten, dass die Bedenken, ein für 230 V AC produzierter Kontakt könne bei Betrieb an 24 V (AC oder DC?) eine geringere LebensDauer haben, kommen eher bei Leuten auf, die wahrgenommen haben, wie viele verschiedene KontaktMaterialien mit unterschiedlichsten Eigenschaften im Einsatz sind und die schonmal davon gehört haben, dass die Anforderungen bei Einsatz an AC und DC recht unterschiedlich sein können.
> Der eine oder andere könnte auch im HinterKopf haben, dass (bei vergleichbarer Leistung) die Ströme bei einer kleinen Spannung grösser sind als bei höherer Spannung.
> Wenn jemand eine solche Frage stellt, würde ich daraus schliessen, dass er schon über mehr als nur NullWissen .. HalbWissen .. DreiViertelWissen verfügt.
> ...


Hast schon recht.
Bin etwas betriebsblind auf dem Auge, weil bei uns eigentlich nie Leistung über Taster geht, sondern nur Informationen


----------



## Heinileini (25 September 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Bin etwas betriebsblind auf dem Auge, weil bei uns eigentlich nie Leistung über Taster geht, sondern nur Informationen


Du hast aber auch Recht. Dass ausgerechnet über Taster höhere Leistungen geschaltet werden sollen, kenne ich eigentlich auch nicht.
StromStossRelais, Relais und nicht allzu "grosse" Schütze dürften i.A. schon die OberGrenze darstellen.

Zum Tasten von "Informationen" wurden schon so viele TasterTypen auf den Markt geworfen, die alles andere als sicher/reproduzierbar Kontakt herstellen können ...
Vielleicht haben den Fragesteller solche Wunderwerke der Technik auch in seine Skepsis getrieben?


----------

